# The Turkey "Rustle" Sound



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I was hoping to get audio/video of a "spit" and "drum" but instead, got the sound of a "rustle" as the toms dragged their wings on the cement. I've heard this same sound on gravel. The "spit" is a loud exhale, the "drum" (boom) is air being released from the "air sac" (it is not a fat pad / breast sponge) in the chest.

video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6vPhoZ_ ... re=channel

If you click on "more by NaturPro" you'll find a turkey gobbling, a turkey fight, birds flying up and down from the roost and much more.

God bless,

T.R.


----------

